# Word of advise on buying Nikon D7100



## Vladyxa (May 2, 2013)

O master of TPF, newbie here. :hail:
Need final piece of advise.

It is time to replace my D40, to better accomodate 35mm f/1.8 and 18-200mm lenses (_man, i feel smart throwing lens specs like that._) :lmao:

I've been doing lot's of research about D7100, comparing it to D600, and D3200 and D5200.

- As I don't want to shell out $2k for D600 and look into getting FX lenses, *D600 is out*.
- D3200 to me is pretty much upgraded version of my D40 (although very good upgrade). *Out. *
- D5200 would be perfect, if it was not for newly released D7100. *I think D5200 is out too*. 

So, what's your take on D7100?

I'm still learning about photography, reading books, but I'm pretty confident using modes other than "Auto" (although I am not that confident picking shutter speed yet).
And I want to make sure that when I do learn more and more, the camera can accomodate my needs.

As I can justify in my mind price difference between D5200 and D7100, there should be no question. Right?

*Yay, nay?

*Thank you!
Vlad
*
P.S.:* Just say yeah, go for it! So, I can push "Purchase" button in my cart.


----------



## runnah (May 2, 2013)

Well it's the best DX camera Nikon has right now. DX is fine for 99% of photographers. I don't like the button configuration but that is just me.


----------



## Benco (May 2, 2013)

Vladyxa said:


> O master of TPF, newbie here. :hail:
> 
> 
> - As I don't want to shell out $2k for D600 and look into getting FX lenses, *D600 is out*.
> ...



I think you've answered your own question there, if the 7100 rules out the 5200 and you want to keep your 18-200 then it's a one horse race....unless you want to save a few quid and get the D7000.


----------



## Pallycow (May 2, 2013)

My only advice would be to put the letter "c" back in the word advice when asking for advice.

Other than that, dunno..I shoot Canon.


----------



## manaheim (May 2, 2013)

Spend more money and you get a better camera.  That's oversimplifying a bit, but it's essentially true.

The rest is what you can afford.


----------



## Vladyxa (May 2, 2013)

runnah said:


> Well it's the best DX camera Nikon has right now. DX is fine for 99% of photographers. I don't like the button configuration but that is just me.



Sounds like "Yay" to me! 



Benco said:


> Vladyxa said:
> 
> 
> > O master of TPF, newbie here. :hail:
> ...



18-200 seems small enough to carry around, and so far no complaints about quality. When I was thinking about differences between D7000 and D7100, I thought to myself that I will likely would be upset less about spending more and getting more of a camera, than spending less and realizing that I should have gone for D7100.

Ok then. That's another "Yay" :thumbup: 



Pallycow said:


> My only advice would be to put the letter "c" back in the word advice when asking for advice.
> 
> Other than that, dunno..I shoot Canon.



I'am ashamed... And I corrected the title. )

Thank you!


----------



## Vladyxa (May 2, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Spend more money and you get a better camera. That's oversimplifying a bit, but it's essentially true.
> 
> The rest is what you can afford.



Thank you! That is the approach I am taking. 

So, another "Yay"


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 2, 2013)

Yay


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2013)

D7100...as runnah said, it's currently the best DX camera Nikon has on the market...it sure seems to be a nice camera to me...high-end focus system, 24MP sensors, one-touch 100% image review on the LCD, good color, compact,light, has built-in AF motor in the body, remote TTL flash commander built-in...


----------



## hirejn (May 2, 2013)

The principles of photography don't change as the price of the camera goes up and it's not clear exactly what you would learn that would require a more expensive camera. Clarifying that would help you make a precise decision. Without that, I'd say stick with the D40 or get either the D3100 or D5100, both great cameras for the beginner or enthusiast. If you're approaching it as if the camera will improve your photography, you've lost no matter which camera you get.


----------



## Rhoads238 (May 2, 2013)

Go for it. It looks like an awesome camera


----------



## Benco (May 2, 2013)

Vladyxa said:


> Benco said:
> 
> 
> > I think you've answered your own question there, if the 7100 rules out the 5200 and you want to keep your 18-200 then it's a one horse race....unless you want to save a few quid and get the D7000.
> ...



Well that depends, the D7100 is more advanced than the D7000 but much of that advantage would be negated when shooting with the 18-200, I've got a D7000 and an 18-200 and frankly the lens is very much the weak link even with an older, lower resolution body like that. If you're planning to upgrade your glass then sure the 7100 makes sense but if you're going to stick with the 18-200 then the 7000 is a more than good enough body.


----------



## manicmike (May 2, 2013)

Do it.


----------



## Mike_E (May 2, 2013)

If those were my choices then I've be wavering between the D7100 and a used D300s and another lens like a 105mm or maybe a 70-300mm VR.


----------



## manaheim (May 2, 2013)

hirejn said:


> The principles of photography don't change as the price of the camera goes up and it's not clear exactly what you would learn that would require a more expensive camera. Clarifying that would help you make a precise decision. Without that, I'd say stick with the D40 or get either the D3100 or D5100, both great cameras for the beginner or enthusiast. If you're approaching it as if the camera will improve your photography, you've lost no matter which camera you get.



True enough but older cameras have some bad limitations... And the d40 particularly.


----------



## SeanE (May 2, 2013)

The 18-200 works good on the D7100 up until 100mm or so where it gets softer all the way to 200mm. So if most of your shots are at or below 100mm then you will be probably be happy.


----------



## Vladyxa (May 2, 2013)

JoeCool76 said:


> Yay



Another "Yay"!



Derrel said:


> D7100...as runnah said, it's currently the best DX camera Nikon has on the market...it sure seems to be a nice camera to me...high-end focus system, 24MP sensors, one-touch 100% image review on the LCD, good color, compact,light, has built-in AF motor in the body, remote TTL flash commander built-in...



This camera does seem to get a lot of support! Another "Yay"!



hirejn said:


> The principles of photography don't change as the price of the camera goes up and it's not clear exactly what you would learn that would require a more expensive camera. Clarifying that would help you make a precise decision. Without that, I'd say stick with the D40 or get either the D3100 or D5100, both great cameras for the beginner or enthusiast. If you're approaching it as if the camera will improve your photography, you've lost no matter which camera you get.



I hope that my reasons for upgrade are not too silly... As it started to seem (at least to me) that my pictures are getting better, I started to notice that my D40 is not up to the task sometimes: 3 point focus can be a pain, taking pictures with low light is a difficult task. Sometimes pictures look good, but if I want to enlarge it, I notice that sharpness is lacking. 

And most importantly, on my last trip carrying D40 in a backpack, some dust got onto the sensor. And then it hit me - it must be a sign! 

I don't think that better camera will improve my photography, but I think it might help with certain aspects. What I learned well already is that bad camera with great composition is better than great camera with bad composition. Thanks for the input!



Rhoads238 said:


> Go for it. It looks like an awesome camera



"Yay" it is then!



Benco said:


> Vladyxa said:
> 
> 
> > Benco said:
> ...





Mike_E said:


> If those were my choices then I've be wavering between the D7100 and a used D300s and another lens like a 105mm or maybe a 70-300mm VR.





SeanE said:


> The 18-200 works good on the D7100 up until 100mm or so where it gets softer all the way to 200mm. So if most of your shots are at or below 100mm then you will be probably be happy.



I was struggling with choice of lenses: with so many lenses, I wanted to start out with something that would give me chance to try out different ranges. Considering that at the time I was buying the lenses, Nikon had instant $250 rebate on 18-200mm, to me it was an easy choice. And once I experiment enough, I can upgrade for better lenses and more specific ranges later. Hopefully that makes sense. 



manicmike said:


> Do it.



And another "Yay"! 

How can I resist!


----------



## ph0enix (May 2, 2013)

Yay


----------



## Onbird (May 7, 2013)

Personally if you are still learning photography you may want to consider the D300s. It has a good track record for one thing, if you can buy a used one with low activations that would be even better. 

Cameras are not cheap so I would be throwing money at it until you figure out your requirements. No such thing as one camera  fits all..

Basing this from the info you have, what type of photography will you be doing? landscape, portrait, low light, wildlife etc, etc. All cameras no matter who makes them has there sting and weak points. Have you considered going Full Frame?? You get the idea..

I know a few folks personally who use the D7000 for birding and Wildlife along with there Full Frame and let me tell you there results are very good. Especially when your photos go thought that horrid critiquing ritual.

Good luck with your purchase and doing research like you are doing is a good step.

Happy Shooting!


----------



## DCerezo (May 8, 2013)

hirejn said:


> The principles of photography don't change as the price of the camera goes up and it's not clear exactly what you would learn that would require a more expensive camera. Clarifying that would help you make a precise decision. Without that, I'd say stick with the D40 or get either the D3100 or D5100, both great cameras for the beginner or enthusiast. If you're approaching it as if the camera will improve your photography, you've lost no matter which camera you get.



Ummm... This isn't wholly true. Maybe he needs better high ISO performance. Maybe he'd like a camera that is way less menu intensive. When I bought my D600 my photography greatly improved because of the ease of use. Having buttons rather than digging through menus to change settings is a godsend (the full frame goodness is an extra bonus).  For you to assume that he should stick with a beginner camera just cause he's coming out of a D40 is stupid.


----------



## cowleystjames (May 8, 2013)

Gotta join the crowd just this once.................................... YAY


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwswager (May 8, 2013)

Vladyxa said:


> O master of TPF, newbie here. :hail:
> Need final piece of advise.
> 
> It is time to replace my D40, to better accomodate 35mm f/1.8 and 18-200mm lenses (_man, i feel smart throwing lens specs like that._) :lmao:
> ...



You have 2 real choices here.  The D7000 and D7100.  The D7100 is a better camera in a lot of respects, but the D7000 is still a big step up from the D40.  And you can get the D7000 right now for $750 as a Factory Refurbished model.


----------



## gregtallica (May 8, 2013)

"Go big or go home."


Yay.


----------



## bigal1000 (May 9, 2013)

I say 7100 I don't think you will save much dollar wise buying a 7000 not that much cheaper unless you go used. I consider refurbs as used gear.A new 7000 does not cost much more than a refurb.


----------



## bigal1000 (May 9, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> My only advice would be to put the letter "c" back in the word advice when asking for advice.
> 
> Other than that, dunno..I shoot Canon.



Thanks for the advise.


----------



## TheLost (May 9, 2013)

The D300s is dead... long live the D7100...

Just go buy the damn thing!!!

PS.  I dusted off the 18-200 and put it on my D7100 this weekend for a family party.  Don't let the super zoom naysayers scare you off..  It's not a pro-lens but its not a bad lens (even on a 24mp camera).


----------



## LeftCoast (May 9, 2013)

Great camera, for the most part a D4 in a smaller body at a fraction of the price.
I shoot both the D300 and the D7100 and the later is a better cam.


----------



## sandollars (May 9, 2013)

LeftCoast said:


> Great camera, for the most part a D4 in a smaller body at a fraction of the price.
> I shoot both the D300 and the D7100 and the later is a better cam.



^^Okay, let's not get carried away here....   ^^

I WILL agree that the D7100 is the best crop sensor on the market today. Period.  A mini D4?  C'mon.  That is like comparing a Corvette to a Ferrari Enzo. They are both great cars, but in Totally different Leagues.... AND USES...


----------



## LeftCoast (May 10, 2013)

sandollars said:


> LeftCoast said:
> 
> 
> > Great camera, for the most part a D4 in a smaller body at a fraction of the price.
> ...



They do share the same AF system and the built is comparable to the D800. If you don't need the extreme high ISO performance or shoot indoor basketball games in Raw, it should satisfy the vast majority of folks.
I would take the "new" corvette over an Enzo and have enough left over for a big house with a 4-car garage.


----------



## Divatologist (May 11, 2013)

I say Yay! I got my D7100 + SB-700 today!!! Can't wait to try it out. I'm giving my D90 + SB-600 to my Daddy. I think I should be good on camera bodies for a while with this one. Now, I can concentrate on getting some good glass next.


----------



## Jeffcs (May 23, 2013)

Had a D300 traded ( dumb move on my part ) for what was supposed to be a superb camera (i found it not all that great) and I came to well let's just say disliked the D7000 when the D7100 was introduced I dumped the 7000 like fast 
End of story I just love the D7100 with the focus points and lack of AA filter mated with HQ Nikon glass this can stand up next to my d800 all day long 
You will not be disappointed with a D7100
Just go for it
Jeffcs


----------



## manaheim (May 23, 2013)

Jeffcs said:


> Had a D300 traded ( dumb move on my part ) for what was supposed to be a superb camera (i found it not all that great) and I came to well let's just say disliked the D7000 when the D7100 was introduced I dumped the 7000 like fast
> End of story I just love the D7100 with the focus points and lack of AA filter mated with HQ Nikon glass this can stand up next to my d800 all day long
> You will not be disappointed with a D7100
> Just go for it
> Jeffcs



Errr... What was your issue with the 7000 that you then felt like the 7100 addressed?


----------



## Tailgunner (May 23, 2013)

Picked up a D7100 yesterday


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2013)

I just got my D7100 and I am very satisfied with it.  It is definitely an upgrade to the D7000.  It has many Pro features and will be an excellent camera for you to grow as a photographer without holding you back.  By the way, I think your lens choices are excellent.  You may want to ad a 50mm 1.4G in the future.


----------

